

Ask HN: Does Twitter push tweets to followers? - michaelkscott

How does twitter serve tweets to followers? In a typical CRUD app, it makes sense to store tweets in a `tweets` table and grab tweets from people that an account is following.<p>Does this scale at the size of twitter? If no, how do they do it?
======
patio11
[http://highscalability.com/blog/2011/12/19/how-twitter-
store...](http://highscalability.com/blog/2011/12/19/how-twitter-
stores-250-million-tweets-a-day-using-mysql.html)

